# Moving my shop in Maryland. Know any Movers?



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

I am moving my shop from a barn on my parents property in Southern Maryland to a garage about 30 minutes north of the barn. Anyone know of movers that operate in Maryland who do this type of thing?

Any one have suggestions for dealing with movers who move woodshops? I can't do it myself unfortunately I have too many machines (about 13) plus some other random stuff and a pallet of wood.


----------



## MisterBill (Mar 27, 2012)

I am faced with a similar situation and my plan is to rent a truck with a lift gate and to pay one or two laborers for the use of their muscles. All of my my tool are on mobile bases so I will be able to roll them to the lift gate and on to the truck. This is how I got the majority of my tools into my current space and I don't see why this method won't work in reverse.
I don't know what tools you have to move or if this method will work for you. However, it would be a lot less expensive to do it your self than to pay someone else to do exactly the same thing.


----------



## jar944 (Jun 19, 2014)

You would need to hire a rigging crew. Riggers specialize in moving heavy machinery. Be prepared to pay for the service though.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Hey Hero, I'd recommend JK Moving, not sure how big the tools are if you've got some vintage monster iron or not. JK took care of an odd moving job when I had to have my basement emptied to repair damage from a failed sump system, and then of course if you need some supervision help to make sure they are respecting the machines, I'm just over in the 'Dorf and work for beer.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I have moved my entire woodshop myself three yeas ago when I was only 70. I ordered a small "PODS" set outside my shop. I built the necessary 3" high ramp, rolled all my equipment into the PODS, tied the equipment in place to secure it. They came and moved it for me and I off loaded it using the same ramp into my woodshop. No lift gate required and it cost me about $200 here in Texas.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Call any of the big name moving companies, they will be able to do it for you. The large companies do movie and trade shows. They will have the equipment to move your large machines.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I used a large mover to move from the SW to NoVA. There was no problem with the loading, but the guys doing the unloading thought 1 of my crates was too heavy for them to handle. They called their supervisor who called my mover who called me. I was pretty ticked because I was very up front about the weight on each of my machines and indicated that if they didn't staff properly, that wasn't my issue. It took some doing, but the crate got down the 10 steps into my basement. All my tools were fine, but I had made crates to secure each of them. I think Jim's solution is the best for a short distance move even if you need to hire the muscle.


----------



## TeresaKeim (Feb 10, 2017)

While moving within a short period of time. It is very difficult to stay organized and punctual at the same time. Though DIY method may look good from far since requires less budget. But, it is better if you go for hiring professional movers help. commercial moving requires a lot of things to be taken care off including from proper packing and shifting till all the paperwork and other required stuffs are done. Though movers like movers new york city have a habit of organized arrangements in the limited period of time, since they have all the expect resources and the enough experience to stay punctual with all the work done in the time. The mover is liable for any loss or damage caused during transit unless the sole cause for the loss or damage was due to any of the reasons like shipper,etc. This will help you for damage recovery.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I Suggest if you do it yourself …. rent some dollies with wheels ….. unless your tools are on wheels ….also take your time if you can …..when I moved I did it myself with my utility trailer 5X10

GOOD LUCK :<))


----------



## CharleyL (Mar 10, 2009)

Furniture movers are not machine movers. Be very careful who you choose to do this. I would do it myself, maybe hiring some muscle for the big and heavy stuff. I would also dis-assemble and move separately any parts that could be easily damaged if not handled carefully. Packing or crating them to prevent damage. Jointer tables, etc. become handles for the untrained mover.

Charley


----------



## Minorhero (Apr 8, 2011)

Holy zombie thread Batman. I'm guessing that the person who brought this thread back up and linked to some professional movers is actually just a spammer. At any rate to report back what happened over a year ago, I went with movers that advertised locally as being machine movers but in reality they had barely any experience moving this type of machinery. They really were just furniture movers. Their truck was not even a branded truck but rather just a U-Haul rental. I went with them anyway because I'd already signed up and wanted my shop moved that day and the move went just fine with no real difficulties. The lesson learned was that just because someone advertises himself as commercial or machine movers doesn't actually mean they are machine Movers despite what their website or promotional material may say. And if you really want to be careful you need to have someone willing to come out and do a walk-through and discuss what they will do to move the machines if they're not willing to do a walk through it probably means that they are not actually real machine Movers.


----------

